# Snohomish, WA - My friends bonded fixed female rabbits neeed home!



## Madalynster (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyone in WA know of any resources or anyone that would be interested in foster, rehoming or adopting these cuties. They are incredibly loving rabbits my friend is going through a very rough time in her life though and absolutely hates to have to give them up but she feels bad not being able to give them the home they deserve. They are both holland lops, 2 years old. Their names are Lucy and Leigha


----------

